# New guy!



## MatheoPerez (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello all. Just wanted to take a quick moment and introduce myself! Name is Matheo. Been training for 8 years now, and competing 5 yeas. Started out bodybuilding but last year made the transition to mens physique and so far loving my decision! Looking forward to chatting with everyone on this board in the future!!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 16, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*MatheoPerez* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## katia (Jan 16, 2012)

Matheo!!! Wassup!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 16, 2012)

welcome to the board


----------



## charley (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome..............


----------



## brazey (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## Dath (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## dizzyphil (Jan 17, 2012)

Lots of good people here Bro!

Diz


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 17, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## windjam (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## shifterz (Jan 18, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome to the site homie!!!


----------



## sgk55135 (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------

